# Puppy Crowd Watches at Agility Ringside



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Today, I took 19 week old Fenton to an agility show to experience a potential activity. My neighbor and my groomer are both competitors and are enticing my interest. I ran master level agility some years back with Aussies. Fenton was mesmerized. He watched the runs, he was friendly with the 4-legged competitors and he flirted with the 2-legged competitors. Several trainers offered me their invitation to join with them, saying Fenton was keen and animated and would be brilliant at the game! Fenton will be oversized toy so after today, I hope he stays under 12 inches so that he can be competitive, otherwise I guess he runs against 16 inch dogs. It doesn't much matter really. He'll be what he'll be and we will have much fun. Here is a couple of photos I took while he was avidly watching the activity!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice photos, Kassie! That sounds like a lovely day. I didn't know you were experienced in agility, but that's really cool. I bet Fenton will do great at it one day!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a great activity for Fenton (& YOU!) agility would be! Go for it! He sure is a very pretty boy! LOVE his color!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He certainly does look very engaged in his watching. I see a thought bubble above his head that says "I wonder what I have to do to my mom to get her to do that with me?"


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sure you two will be a great team!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

It will be fun. I have always been highly competitive in show rings with dogs and horses. I haven't been in any shows since 2010. I've been raising my daughter as a single mom. Now, I am interested in creating a fun interest with Fenton, setting some goals and creating chuckles. However the days of high drive and intense desire to win above all else, that has been laid to rest (I think). Now I just want to laugh and be merry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, doing Agility with a Poodle certainly does require a sense of humor!

It looks like Fenton is enjoying the show. You'll have a lot of fun. Be sure to check out the "Agility: Sharing the Ups and Downs" thread, and of course the various Sugarfoot threads. Can't wait to have another Agility poodle on board!

--Q


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Fenton seemed to be enjoying the scene ! How tall is he now ?


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Dechi said:


> Fenton seemed to be enjoying the scene ! How tall is he now ?




I used a horse measuring tool to determine Fenton's height. He has such a massive coat. He will be 5 months next week. He is 6 lbs and 10 inches. My groomer said it would be nice if he finished growing at just under 12 inches for height determinations for agility. Otherwise he has to play with the 16" dogs or drop to specials. Oh well. He'll be what he will be. I understand his skeleton will finish growing at around 6 months, but he will continue to develop muscle tone etc which will add a bit more height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

What a beauty of a poodle you have there. His face, the sweet eyes remind so much of my beloved first poodle.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

NatalieAnne said:


> What a beauty of a poodle you have there. His face, the sweet eyes remind so much of my beloved first poodle.




Thank you! I send weekly photos of Fenton's development to his breeder. Recently she asked me if he was happy as he always looks sad. I admit that most of his photos he looks stoic but he is far from it. He is a keen goof ball, always bordering the ridiculous. I had to take a video before the breeder could relax!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Kassie said:


> I used a horse measuring tool to determine Fenton's height. He has such a massive coat. He will be 5 months next week. He is 6 lbs and 10 inches. My groomer said it would be nice if he finished growing at just under 12 inches for height determinations for agility. Otherwise he has to play with the 16" dogs or drop to specials. Oh well. He'll be what he will be. I understand his skeleton will finish growing at around 6 months, but he will continue to develop muscle tone etc which will add a bit more height.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps the heights are different in Canada than the US? Otherwise the height requirements in the US - under 14" is the 12" class. My toy is only 9 3/4" so she jumps performance 8" in USDAA and 8" Masters in AKC.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So cute to see your baby watching the agility action intently. I hear there are lots of poodles competing in agility.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I never planned to get a
Poodle involved in agility. But, Fenton is sturdy, keen, and will be oversized 
Toy. I'll give it a roll!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

